# Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall



## violadamore2

Is there anyone else as ga-ga over the Berlin concert web site as I am?

You can buy a season ticket or a single ticket and watch on your computer.
There are different plans and with some of them you get access to the "archive" and you can then watch in real time or later when it's more convienient.

If you've got a good stereo playback system or headphones it will improve the sound immensley over the puny computer speakers.


----------



## Jaime77

it is brilliant idea yes !! the future perhaps  I love it and cheap too considering what you get


----------



## Polednice

I looooooooooooove it!


----------



## Isola

That's really a great idea! Thanks for the info.

Another very good sorce to watch concerts are the French Mezzo TV: http://www.mezzo.tv/?language=en . But I don't know if it can be subscribed outside of Europe.


----------



## kv466

Not exactly freaking out about it but it is the direction things are going these days...I'll see one if the programme is good


----------



## GraemeG

violadamore2 said:


> If you've got a good stereo playback system or headphones it will improve the sound immensley over the puny computer speakers.


I love the idea, but this is the whole problem area...


----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering why, with a zillion TV channels, classical music can't be one of them?


----------



## daspianist

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering why, with a zillion TV channels, classical music can't be one of them?


I believe in Europe they do have some.

And yes, DCH is part of my daily viewing/studying routine. If other orchestras followed suit, I'd be sure to subscribe and throw RMBs their way.


----------



## kv466

Finally got Murray doing the Beethoven 4th...it was pretty excellent!


----------



## Polednice

Just posted this on another thread which I need to watch some time soon:


----------



## Becca

I have to wonder why other orchestras haven't followed suit. The Los Angeles Philharmonic did some concerts broadcast into movie theatres a few years but that was stopped (attending Mahler's 8th in a movie theatre was an interesting experience). There is the Gothenburg Symphony but no others come to mind ... or am I missing any?


----------



## KenOC

The LA Phil simulcasts were brilliant. My impression is that they were cancelled because they were thought to be cannibalizing sales at Disney Hall and, in net, losing revenue. The Phil never made a statement on this that I know of.


----------

